# Pharma/lab



## bigpoppie (Apr 27, 2017)

************


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 27, 2017)

Check out racepick's thread here for the serum results for current brands available:

http://www.anasci.org/vB/lab-serum-tests/41070-serum-testing.html

Make sure to read the rules for what you can and cannot ask.


----------

